# rear view mirror



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

anyone have a problem with their rear view mirror rattling like all hell, when the system hits? mine just seems to ruin the bass, because you can hear it rattle, and its right there. if i hold it, it doesnt rattle, so i assume its the mirror. not to mention you cant see shit outta it when the bass hits. i dont really know what can be done to fix it, anyone come up with any solutions for this problem?


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

I think you might have to live with it. The sunroof rattles like hell on my car and the only way I can get rid of it is to turn the volume up louder. I hate that so much.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Yeah, I dont think anyone has found a solution to this problem, its pretty much universal. I would do what tony did, and turn the volume up louder  My sun roof thing rattles too, its kinda rusty I believe, thats the most annoying thing, besides my side mirrors rattling too, not too bad though, but they still rattle a bunch.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Your lucky all yours does is rattle. Mine decides to turn itself sideways while the bass is hitting. I'm driving and bumping then all the sudden i go to make sure no cops are behind me and all I can see is my stomach.


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

what kinda subs do u guys have to have this mirror problem? i have a 1200 watt sub pounding and my mirror just vibrates, but has no rattle and its not too bad. it only moves so much that a light like a headlight or stoplight will just move in a fast fast tiny circle or soemthing and then it goes away when the bass hit is over


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

hehe just remove the damn rear view mirror and learn to use your side mirrors. besides, your rearview takes up valuable space that can be used to mount a large LCD screen, or if youre a pimp, a rear bumper mounted hidden camera wired into an LCD rearview. then you have no blind spots, and you can record footage of you killing hondas.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

hahahaha, now that would be sweet, i dont know how well it would work at night though, but the whole killing hondas idea is sweet


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I have 2 12 inch crystal cmp x2's in my 89 240sx hatch. They are rated at 1600 watts peak and 800 watts rms. Each sub.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

I have a Kicker 12 L7 in a 2.5 cuft vented box. Its being pushed by a DEI 1100D. I never thought a single sub can get so loud but it does.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

yeh i have 2 kicker solobaric L7 12 inchers powered by a kicker kx1200.1, and goddamn theyre loud. My parents can hear me coming from 3 blocks away.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i have a kenwood 12. nothing special just about 450 rms. i go more for sound quality but my mirror always turns or cant see anything out of it


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

my rear view mirror use to rattle too, then when i took a closer look at it i found that the mirror itself was actually not sealed to the trim, there use to be a rubber seal or silicon or whatever, but it was gone letting the mirror vibrate, so at first, for a temp fix i just stuck a piece paper in there to close the gap, but eventually i took a caulk gun to it. now its doesn't rattle


----------

